# Joeswine and Tepe's club



## Tom (Feb 8, 2009)

Herre is a pic of a 'small" attended wine clup meeting that Joeswine and Tepe belongs to. Joeswine is 2nd row3rd from left Tepe is 2nd row rightend next to female w/ red top.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 8, 2009)

Not much of a wine club only two glasses there that I can see





Just kidding with ya tepe. I wish we had a few more people out here that made their own wine. I'd have some local people to share it with. I have one buddy who I am trying to get into the fold. And another who is into doing kits. Hes a little timid about doing the from scratch wines.


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeawe didn't want you to think we were all drunks... LOL


We did go thru well over 18 bottles over 4 hours.




we averaged 1+ bottle per person.
The hit of the meeting was my "05 Italian Amarone. Lasted less than ONE minute. LOL...


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice to put another face to the name. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade,
I don't know if I am allowed but I made a slide show of our meeting. If you want to see send me your email.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing it with us all. You guys have a great club there!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Feb 8, 2009)

Good to put a face to a name! Tx tepe


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2009)

F Y I

I hope I don't get in trouble for this, so I am sorry if this in not allowed.

Here is a url of our meeting today. Notice.. we are not having a good time .... NOT !






http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/gY5SS4pv




I hope you can open this.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2009)

Nothing here!


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2009)

wade said:


> Nothing here!




Wade ck your email but here it is again
http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/gY5SS4pv


----------



## Waldo (Feb 9, 2009)

Great group tepe and good job on the slide show. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 9, 2009)

Tepe and Joeswine, great picture!! Not enough wine glass action tho. haha


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 9, 2009)

Tepe, nice photoshow!!!! Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Tepe and Joeswine, great picture!! Not enough wine glass action tho. haha






The "problem" is our arms were so tired of lifting the glasses of wine so many times during the meeting. we decided to give our arms a rest. LOL !


----------



## joeswine (Feb 10, 2009)

Ya,, his amarone was very good but my white zin/Muscat blend and raspberry Shiraz were the first bottles finished out of the



18,,we are all completive in our club..but we have a tight bond that keeps us under control.........................................and we share all tips with each other.......................


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh yes the Ras/Shiraz. that was my 1st tasting. 


Joeswine, with all the fresh raspberry you use you need to make a raspberry patch in your backyard. LOL


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 10, 2009)

That is a great show. I wish we had something like that here in the north country. That Joe sure is a handsome guy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2009)

hannabarn said:


> That is a great show. I wish we had something like that here in the north country. That Joe sure is a handsome guy!!!!!!!!!!!








Gee thanks and I am chopped liver??


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 10, 2009)

tepe said:


> hannabarn said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great show. I wish we had something like that here in the north country. That Joe sure is a handsome guy!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...






Sorrry tepe


----------



## joeswine (Feb 11, 2009)

TEPE WITH ALL THE FRESH RASPBERRY'S I USE I NEED A FARM


----------



## Tom (Feb 11, 2009)

joeswine said:


> TEPE WITH ALL THE FRESH RASPBERRY'S I USE I NEED A FARM




I was trying to be nice. YOU need a place like one of our club members (Barry). He has 15 acres. Maybe you should ask him to plant Raspberries next to his 10 rows of grape vines.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 11, 2009)

I AGREE WITH YOU


----------

